# Mow low fescue variety?



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Is there a fescue type that can healthily be cut around 1.5" that can survive the south?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm in Charlotte, so in the transitional zone. Trying to come up with ideas for a neighbor.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Amity tall fescue is one that comes to mind as a low mow TTTF cultivar.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Fescue can be mowed low. However it would require frequent mows, to keep the crown down. Also U would want to start with a recently planted lawn. Difficult to achieve with a mature lawn.



Gilley11 said:


> I'm in Charlotte, so in the transitional zone. Trying to come up with ideas for a neighbor.


----------



## vettetrm (Apr 7, 2018)

Even if you get TTTF that can be mowed low, it isn't a good idea in the transition zone. 
It will require more water and won't handle the heat as well. It would be tough to keep looking good during the summer.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

This is mine at 1.75". There is still leaf tissue left and could be mower closer to 1". Not sure about much lower than that. As for older lawns, just scalp it to 1" and maintain at your desired 1.5". Be sure to overseed at that time. You'll be surprised at how thin it becomes when you mow low.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

As for the transition zone, be sure you can irrigate and have fungicide ready.


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

I think it will be a complete fail to mow tttf at 1.5" in Charlotte. There are other grass varieties you can grow here that will tolerate mowing at that height.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

I know you're looking for TTTF, but if you are growing a new lawn, I'd go with bluegrass, as it can withstand low cuts, looks better cut low (i.e. much fuller/thicker looking) and it can repair damage lawn via rhizome - TTTF requires overseeding more, too. If you have a lot of shady areas then bluegrass won't be the best option, but neither really will TTTF. The lowest I cut my TTTF lawn is 2.5" which I do near the end of the fall season going into winter. I keep it at 3" during the summer months.


----------



## Thelawnmasterproject (Nov 13, 2019)

We have fine fescue here in New Zealand, loves to be cut at around .78" - 1"


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Thelawnmasterproject that looks awesome, nice property! Great stripes too. Do you get a lot of shade in this area? It looks like full sun. Is it creeping red fescue? Thanks.


----------



## Thelawnmasterproject (Nov 13, 2019)

Cheers! In front of fence doesnt really get sun until 2pm onwards. The rest gets full sun. Your onto it!! And mixed with chewings fescue. 
The fescue does really well in the shade though, back yard is rye and isnt so keen on the shade


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

This is for my neighbor. She likes the look of my Zoysia cut lower but she can't have it on her property due to way too much shade. Too much for bluegrass, unfortunately. That's why I was asking about fescue varieties.

I'm honestly not sure that she'll have much success with anything due to how much shade she has, at least on the side. The only thing that comes back there year after year is moss.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

@Suburban Jungle Life very nice looking yard! Gives me some hope of mowing my TTTF/KBG around 1 inch.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Sfurunner13 said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life very nice looking yard! Gives me some hope of mowing my TTTF/KBG around 1 inch.


Thanks! I would go for it! If you have the means, low cut does look nice.


----------

